# wonderful silicone glue pot and brushes



## turntable (Jul 21, 2021)

you all probably know this but i am just so happy to have found these lovely little silicone glue pots and brushes -- they might be sold elsewhere idk but there might be a fellow newbie who hasn't seen them though -- i think i can post a link but i don't want to blow it so if interested, go to the rockler site and search for silicone brushes -- that will bring up the handy dandy glue pot too --

i do a lot of ticklish gluing of different fabrics and materials onto very narrow edges (on cigar boxes) where the glue job has to be muy secure and pristine -- then lids don't close right and i have to sand off the excess and re-paint -- so i can't wait for these to arrive! 

carpenter's glue just dries up on the bristles and it just peels off if you don't get it washed off in time -- plus some clever small application brushes --

best to y'all ~


----------



## Tool Agnostic (Aug 13, 2017)

I like and use Rockler's glue brushes and other related glue products. Wood glues just peel off, so they can be reused over and over. Other glues vary, see my comments below. Here are a few links to the Rockler glue products that my spouse and I like and use:
https://www.rockler.com/rockler-3-piece-silicone-glue-application-kit
https://www.rockler.com/rockler-silicone-glue-brush
https://www.rockler.com/rockler-silicone-mini-glue-brush-2-pack
https://www.rockler.com/rockler-silicone-micro-glue-brush-set

Good Comments:

I thought that they were exclusive to Rockler, but they are not. You can find many third-party, similar silicone glue trays, brushes, etc. at Woodcraft, on Amazon, and from many other sources. Prices for similar products can be lower than Rockler prices, too. (Search for "sili brush" on Amazon.)
Those silicone products work best with PVA and AR wood glues, such as Titebond Original, Titebond II, III, and other common white and wood glues. Those glues will rinse off with water, or simply let them dry on the brushes and trays, and they peel off or pull off the bristles easily.
Cautions/Warnings:

Do NOT mix epoxy in those trays and holders. While dried epoxy seems to come off well, any unmixed parts (resin or catalyst) will behave like the stickiest tar and will not come off easily. There will be unmixed parts around the edges of your epoxy puddle, and they will be sticky and gummy like the worst kind of tar.
Do NOT use those silicone trays and brushes with CA glue (superglue) or Gorilla Clear (a silane-based glue) glue. I used a brush with Gorilla Clear once, and it left clear, dried droplets on the end of each brush bristle that could not be removed. The complete bristle will brake off at the back before the droplet could be pinched and pulled off the tip. The droplets stick so well that you can't pull them off.


----------



## turntable (Jul 21, 2021)

thank you, tool agnostic -- great information!
I'm going to look it up any minute but do know off hand if mod podge is ok? that and carpenter glue are my top two glues --


----------



## turntable (Jul 21, 2021)

I hit post too soon -- here's the link for the glue pot and it says it's exclusive to rocker 








Rockler Silicone Glue Keeper


Neat, precise glue application from a stable, compact container that's exceptionally easy to clean—great for mixing epoxy.




www.rockler.com


----------



## Tool Agnostic (Aug 13, 2017)

turntable said:


> I hit post too soon -- here's the link for the glue pot and it says it's exclusive to rocker
> https://www.rockler.com/rockler-silicone-glue-keeper


There are several woodworking stores in my general area, but Rockler is the most convenient, so I buy stuff there. I prefer to buy local and avoid shipping costs when I can. Shipping costs add up.

Another Rockler product that I like are their silicone mats. Rockler may call them "exclusive", but you can find many similar silicone mats from other sources that do the exact same job. Save money and buy the ones used for baking and cooking.

Even though Rockler calls them "exclusive", I have found many exclusive Rockler products elsewhere. Perhaps they were exclusive at one time, and Rockler forgot to remove the "exclusive" label from their website. Perhaps what makes them exclusive is finding the product in the official Rockler "blue" color. Other people have the same thing in red or orange, for example, but can't sell the blue ones. Stuff like that.


----------



## turntable (Jul 21, 2021)

go


Tool Agnostic said:


> There are several woodworking stores in my general area, but Rockler is the most convenient, so I buy stuff there. I prefer to buy local and avoid shipping costs when I can. Shipping costs add up.
> 
> Another Rockler product that I like are their silicone mats. Rockler may call them "exclusive", but you can find many similar silicone mats from other sources that do the exact same job. Save money and buy the ones used for baking and cooking.
> 
> Even though Rockler calls them "exclusive", I have found many exclusive Rockler products elsewhere. Perhaps they were exclusive at one time, and Rockler forgot to remove the "exclusive" label from their website. Perhaps what makes them excessive is finding the product in the official Rockler "blue" color. Other people have the same thing in red or orange, for example, but can't sell the blue ones. Stuff like that.



gotcha, thanks for the tip on the silicone mats too -- money saving is my favorite 

best to you


----------



## Bob Bengal (Jan 2, 2021)

For Titebond III I like these generic horse hair brushes: https://www.amazon.com/gp/product/B01LXNQW9W/
When the glue is still wet they are easy to clean in water, if I forget and the glue dries they are cheap enough to throw away.


----------



## turntable (Jul 21, 2021)

Bob Bengal said:


> For Titebond III I like these generic horse hair brushes: https://www.amazon.com/gp/product/B01LXNQW9W/
> When the glue is still wet they are easy to clean in water, if I forget and the glue dries they are cheap enough to throw away.


_that's_ a good deal! 
i love pogo!! "spring loaded" 😂


----------



## TwelveFoot (Dec 30, 2015)

I got a silicone basting brush in the kitchen section of my local thrift store, works fine, but the "bristles" are longer than ideal.


----------



## turntable (Jul 21, 2021)

TwelveFoot said:


> I got a silicone basting brush in the kitchen section of my local thrift store, works fine, but the "bristles" are longer than ideal.


ikr! I got one in my kitchen drawer -- too big!

and my projects are small -- lots of lengthy eighth and quarter inch wide areas to glue -- that's why I'm thrilled to find these -- there's one like a pencil tip with ribs -- gonna be perfect for fixing little gaps without slopping glue all over -- 

I mean I even made piping cones like for decorating cakes only filled with glue but that was disastrous too -- I wasn't using carpenter glue then but still a lot of unfortunate waste too -- 

can't wait for these to arrive!


----------



## epicfail48 (Mar 27, 2014)

Tool Agnostic said:


> Do NOT mix epoxy in those trays and holders. While dried epoxy seems to come off well, any unmixed parts (resin or catalyst) will behave like the stickiest tar and will not come off easily. There will be unmixed parts around the edges of your epoxy puddle, and they will be sticky and gummy like the worst kind of tar.


Acetone cleans off epoxy, though some silicones dont like it very much. Weirdly enough, baby wipes also clean up epoxy, amazingly well too


----------



## turntable (Jul 21, 2021)

epicfail48 said:


> Acetone cleans off epoxy, though some silicones dont like it very much. Weirdly enough, baby wipes also clean up epoxy, amazingly well too


baby wipes! who knew!
so I have a question, please -- is there anything that will remove dry carpenter glue? rubbing alcohol?
thank you


----------



## epicfail48 (Mar 27, 2014)

turntable said:


> baby wipes! who knew!
> so I have a question, please -- is there anything that will remove dry carpenter glue? rubbing alcohol?
> thank you


A sharp chisel. Chemically, not really, once glue cures it resists most things. I believe acetone will soften it, but I haven't tried in a while


----------



## turntable (Jul 21, 2021)

epicfail48 said:


> A sharp chisel. Chemically, not really, once glue cures it resists most things. I believe acetone will soften it, but I haven't tried in a while


thank yoq www


epicfail48 said:


> A sharp chisel. Chemically, not really, once glue cures it resists most things. I believe acetone will soften it, but I haven't tried in a while


oops didn't have my glasses on --- ha! 

'sposed to say "thank you"


----------

